# Настройка в Октаву Двухголосого Баяна



## caspar (23 Ноя 2017)

Кто-нибудь играл на двухголосом баяне со строем в Октаву? Не врозлив а в октаву. Тяжело ли настроить?
Интересует мнение Музыкантов. Стоит ли настроивать?. Как звук в практике долгой игры? Не надоедает ли? Спасибо!


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2017)

А включить соответствующий регистр на многоголосном инструменте и попробовать?


----------



## zet10 (24 Ноя 2017)

В двухголосных баянах нет регистров.


----------



## vev (24 Ноя 2017)

*zet10*,

Юра, ну я еще не спятил вроде как... Взять чтоньть многоголосное и послушать, как оно с разницей в октаву и можно ли это слушать долго. Ну а второй вопрос: а как планки то дотянуть в октаву?


----------



## ze_go (24 Ноя 2017)

vev (24.11.2017, 09:30) писал:


> Ну а второй вопрос: а как планки то дотянуть в октаву?


поставить другие - октавой выше, в чем проблема


----------



## vev (24 Ноя 2017)

*ze_go*,
не есть проблема, но процедура получается какой-то уж больно затратной.


----------



## caspar (24 Ноя 2017)

*ze_go*, ze_go писал:


> vev (24.11.2017, 09:30) писал: Ну а второй вопрос: а как планки то дотянуть в октаву?поставить другие - октавой выше, в чем проблема


Ну на самом то деле, планки даже менять не требуется. Обычные легко настраиваются как мне сказали. На тульской фабрике даже бесплатно в Октаву настроят при покупке двухголосого по желанию.

Кстати вот пример звучания в видео. Но хотелось бы услышать мнение человека лично игравшем на такой настройке.


----------



## caspar (24 Ноя 2017)

vev писал:


> А включить соответствующий регистр на многоголосном инструменте и попробовать?


Ну на многоголосном все же будет не такой звук, тк пиколка на других планках добавлена. Интересует конкретный вариант настройки двухголосого по аналогии настройки врозлив, но в октаву.


----------



## levsha34 (24 Ноя 2017)

На Юпитере так и будет звучать, гобой с пиколкой как раз на одном резонаторе расположены. Голоса переточить на пол тона очень непросто, не говоря уже об октаве, без замены планок не получится. Был такой инструмент Тула 302, 3-голосный, без унисонов: фагот, гобой и пиколка. Звучание резковатое, на любителя.
Унисон на баяне подушевнее будет звучать, но если хочется гармошечного настроения то октавный унисон будет хорош.
P.S. Октавный унисон можно и снизу добавить.


----------



## gerborisov (24 Ноя 2017)

caspar (24.11.2017, 13:31) писал:


> Ну на самом то деле, планки даже менять не требуется. Обычные легко настраиваются как мне сказали. На тульской фабрике даже бесплатно в Октаву настроят при покупке двухголосого по желанию.


 Это специальные резонаторы под планки в октаву.Если делают на фабрике, то только меняя резонаторы с планками. "настроить" в октаву - невозможно. можно - перемонтировать резонаторы, но как говорилось выше это затратная процедура


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Ноя 2017)

Ну правильно все говорят. Какая замена планок? Вы что?

Можно расточить окна, можно поставить планки в октаву. НО. Резонатор- он от слова "резонировать")). Звук будет не соответствовать ожиданиям, если совсем вежливо. Можно взять укулеле и натянуть басовые струны. И что, будет бас-гитара?. Вот и именно...


----------



## caspar (25 Ноя 2017)

levsha34 писал:


> На Юпитере так и будет звучать, гобой с пиколкой как раз на одном резонаторе расположены. Голоса переточить на пол тона очень непросто, не говоря уже об октаве, без замены планок не получится. Был такой инструмент Тула 302, 3-голосный, без унисонов: фагот, гобой и пиколка. Звучание резковатое, на любителя.
> Унисон на баяне подушевнее будет звучать, но если хочется гармошечного настроения то октавный унисон будет хорош.
> P.S. Октавный унисон можно и снизу добавить.


Спасибо за ответ! Учтем)
P.S. Октавный унисон можно и снизу добавить. Это как? немного недопонял.


----------



## levsha34 (25 Ноя 2017)

Ну Вы же хотите к основному голосу второй голос на октаву выше пристроить. А можно же и на октаву ниже, как в Юпитере сочетание гобоя и фагота. Правда все будет звучать на октаву ниже и фагот все-таки в Юпитере установлен в ломаной деке.  В прямодечном инструменте октава наверх будет правильней.


----------



## vyachek (27 Ноя 2017)

caspar (23.11.2017, 21:24) писал:


> Кто-нибудь играл на двухголосом баяне со строем в Октаву? Не врозлив а в октаву. Тяжело ли настроить?Интересует мнение Музыкантов. Стоит ли настроивать?. Как звук в практике долгой игры? Не надоедает ли? Спасибо!


Это смотря какого уровня инструмент. У недорогих баянов имеет место разнобой громкости голосов. Здесь двойной унисон просто необходим - один голос не звучит, а вместе как бы среднее арифметическое. И второе: два голоса в унисон помогают друг другу  раньше запуститься - отсюда лучше отзыв. Кстати в октаву этот эффект также проявляется, но в меньшей мере. Поэтому если голоса более-менее качественные, то  конечно можно использовать  пиколку вместо второго основного голоса, тем более если на фабрике согласны.  Ну и конечно же - это не настройка, это комбинированный резонатор, где по разным его сторонам стоят планки с разницей в октаву. Звучит великолепно. Октаву вниз трудно реализовать -  резонаторы будут большие, а как правило, при сжатом мехе правые и левые резонаторы почти упираются друг в друга.


----------



## caspar (28 Ноя 2017)

levsha34 писал:


> Ну Вы же хотите к основному голосу второй голос на октаву выше пристроить. А можно же и на октаву ниже, как в Юпитере сочетание гобоя и фагота. Правда все будет звучать на октаву ниже и фагот все-таки в Юпитере установлен в ломаной деке.  В прямодечном инструменте октава наверх будет правильней.


Спасибо! понял! Кстати задумывался об этом )


----------

